
Linode Connectivity Issues – Dallas - emeraldd
http://status.linode.com/incidents/d1q5qjc6v9ml
======
diegorbaquero
They have been hit hard more and more recently. I think they even doubled
their backbone bandwidth capacity. It sucks that many customers get affected.
Redundancy is the key!

------
mjrpes
Looks like the main site is down too.

